# Janet Evanovich new book not available for Kindle



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

As i have been going back and forth from Amazon's chat the Kindle Boards i have found dishearted readers can't get the new Plum Spooky for there kindle readers.  There is a place to voice your concern on the amazon page for Janet Evanovich books.  This is just not right for all of us who have made the commitment to invest hard earned money in our Kindles so we can read today what we would have had to wait days to get by mail.  The other option would have been to get in the car and drive to the book store to find it out of stock.  Are we going to be treated like second class citezens? We bought our Kindles so we could read what we wanted to right now and not wait.  I wonder how many other writers have made the decision to wait till the rush of over priced books is over to lower the price and then make the books available to the Kindle users. I have only had my Kindle for less then a week but i am very sad to find out that i don't matter as much as the person in the store that just shelled out mega bucks for there books.  The squeaky wheel gets the oil.  I have squeaked what about you?    If this shocks you as much as it shocks me write an email to your authors and let them know that you and your friends would love to ban there books.  I would be on board with you for this cause.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Fearless Fourteen isn't available either.  

Do you have her e-mail address?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a place to post a question to the author on her website: http://www.evanovich.com/qanda/qandahome.html#ask

It may not generate a response though.

edit I also found this on her website: http://www.evanovich.com/main_email.html


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I sent in the question...  

When will Fearless Fourteen and Plum Spooky be available on the Amazon Kindle?

We'll see if I get an answer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I sent in the question, too.

I also have Evanovich e-books on alert from Random House.  I haven't heard anything from them either.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm totally disappointed too, but I expected it since 14 isn't available yet either.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I sent in the question, too.
> 
> I also have Evanovich e-books on alert from Random House. I haven't heard anything from them either.


It is Saturday. I wouldn't expect an answer until next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

After I posted, I checked my Random House author alert list.  My account has been wiped out.  No wonder I haven't received any alerts.  I was counting on that rather than constantly checking my long list on Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Plum Spooky is now available for Kindle...It $15.37, but it's available. Fearlss Fourteen is still not available


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought the hardback version of Plum Spooky so that I could share with my sister and my Mom and also add to my collection. I will wait to buy the Kindle version when it falls in price comparable with a paperback.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I just have to say this about Janet Evanovich's books. I don't _ever, ever, ever _ remember my Mom picking up a book and reading it. I hardly remember her reading books to us kids. As soon as I was old enough to read, I took over that job as the oldest sibling. 
She asked to borrow one of my books a couple of weeks ago and wondered what I thought she would like. She doesn't like a lot of suspense and murder, etc. I suggested Janet Evanovich. I sent her home with the first volume which happened to have 3 books in 1. She called the next day to say that she was almost done with the second book and how many more were there to read. 
Needless to say, she is now on the tenth book. I just delivered 11- 14. I think I've created a monster!

She also like Jess Lourey's Murder by the Month books.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> She also like Jess Lourey's Murder by the Month books.


Never heard of these, the first one sounds kinda fun. All 4 that have been published so far are on Kindle, but they're each $9.99 though, kinda expensive for books going back to 2006.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Bluebell,

Your mother would really like the Deborah Knott/District Judge series by Margaret Maron.  I think it is even better than any of the Janet Evanovich books.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about just buying a copy from the library for a buck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Bluebell,
> 
> Your mother would really like the Deborah Knott/District Judge series by Margaret Maron. I think it is even better than any of the Janet Evanovich books.
> 
> luvshihtzu


Thanks for the tip. Some of them are on Kindle at a good price. I'll post the $3.99 books in the bargain book thread.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Bluebell,
> 
> Your mother would really like the Deborah Knott/District Judge series by Margaret Maron. I think it is even better than any of the Janet Evanovich books.
> 
> luvshihtzu


luvshihtzu,

Thank you. I am going to look that author up this evening. She has 4 more Evanovich books and 1 more Lourey book. The Lourey books are oversized paperbacks costing, at Borders and Barnes & Noble, anywhere from $10-$14. I heard about them from some co-workers of my sister's and had to special order them.

BTW, I have a female,shihzu-maltese named Schatzie (Little Sweetheart in German). She has the face and hair of a maltese with a little brown/black coloring on her ears and the body of a shihtzu with the personality (very stubborn). She has never had her hair cut, I keep her long-haired with bows and clips in her hair. Yes, she's a princess! How many and what kind do you have?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Bluebell,
Happy to hear you will try the Margaret Maron books for your Mom.  Right now there are 14 books in that series and I suggest that you read them in order, as they build on each other. The whole series starts with Bootlegger's Daughter.  Originally, I  listened to them all in audio and was disappointed to see that Kindle had only 8 available.  NetLibrary has most of them available in audio, if your library offers that service.
There is one other series by Margaret Maron about Sigrid Harald, a police lieutenant in New York City, but they are not available except in used hardback or paperback.  I bought all my used copies off the Internet.

If you're not familiar with the site already, stopyourekillingme.com has lists of most mystery writers books. I use the lists at my house to keep track of books and check them off as I download and read.

You asked about my Shih Tzus.  We have five Shih Tzu left from 18 years of running a small dog rescue.  Shut my rescue doors a couple of years back due to my health problems and these are some of the dogs left that were unadoptable. We also have a couple of Pekingese, Japanese Chin and one little biting Chihuahua who will be with us until the end, so we are still busy and have lots to do.  Oh and yes, Shih Tzu are stubborn, but not as stubborn as Pekingese.  Japanese Chin are my favorites. Sweet, smart, gentle, dogs.
luvshihtzu


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

PLUM SPOOKY is available for the Kindle now.



FEARLESS FOURTEEN still isn't, though... 

Sharyn


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sharyn said:


> PLUM SPOOKY is available for the Kindle now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plum Spooky is way over my $ limit. Oddly, the price tracker doesn't even show up for this book. I'll try it again later.

ETA: Two minutes later, the Kindle edition went up about $1.25. Whew.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Gertiekindle,

Personally, I think $15.37 is way too much to pay for a Kindle version of Plum Spooky.(Price a few minutes ago)  I would either wait for prices to drop or get on the waiting list from my local library.  Have you checked prices at audible.com?  

luvshihtzu


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Gertiekindle,
> 
> Personally, I think $15.37 is way too much to pay for a Kindle version of Plum Spooky.(Price a few minutes ago) I would either wait for prices to drop or get on the waiting list from my local library. Have you checked prices at audible.com?
> 
> luvshihtzu


It has to be a very exceptional book for me to pay even $9.99, so yes, it's way too much. I set up the price tracker and if it comes down to $6.39, I'll consider it. In the meantime, there is still the library option.

I assume audible.com is audio books? I used to listen to audios when I was driving back and forth to work. Now that I'm retired, I find there are too many distractions that keep me from paying attention to the audio.

I haven't read any of the other between the numbers books. I think I'll look for them in the library, too before I decide to invest in the e-books.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

All I can say is that I'm happy my brother-n-law buys all the new books in this series for my sister. I had started too when they first came out then he started giving them to her for birthday's, Valentines day, or mother's day depending on when the book came out. So I don't have to spend the extra $$. Otherwise they would all have to wait for the paperback because I don't buy a book in hardcover!  

and now with the kindle there is nooooo wayyyy I'm loaning it out for them to read. So I'll get the book from them as soon as she's done reading     Do I have a nice brother-n-law or what. He's started saying happy birthday/happy valentines day to me and my sister because he knows i'm going to get what ever book he gave her next!!

but if I had too I wouldn't spend $15 for it on the kindle myself either.

theresam


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just clicked on Plum Spooky to see if the price had started dropping.  It now says...Not Yet Available.

Strange.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> I just clicked on Plum Spooky to see if the price had started dropping. It now says...Not Yet Available.


It was there yesterday.... Maybe it had formatting problems....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> It was there yesterday.... Maybe it had formatting problems....


That what I was thinking.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Jan 16, 2009)

sebat said:


> I just clicked on Plum Spooky to see if the price had started dropping. It now says...Not Yet Available.
> 
> Strange.


I downloaded the sample to remind me to keep checking on the price. The sample format is fine. At the end of the sample I selected "See details for this book in the Kindle Store" and it says not yet available there, too.


----------

